# why would this happen?



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I got a brake job and now my rotors are shot for some reason like 2 months later. there are deep grooves in the rotor and they had been resurfaced and looked great when the job was done. would do the job myself as I have before but I live in an apartment with no tools so I can't. when we pulled the calipers and looked at the pads they matched the grooves in the rotor. is it possible if the rotors weren't turned something like this could happen? thanks for the help everyone


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Gettin dirt on the pads is normally a culprit. I also had serious problems with those cheap remanufactured brakepads that come in a blue box you get at auto parts stores. They my have a lifetime warrenty, but don't buy them. Most have serious flaws and will chew up rotors. I went through a set of front rotors on my Eclipse last november. Lasted me threee weeks. Can you say broke


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i beleive thats what happened to my rotor. we dropped one of the pads and forgot to dust it off before we put it on....week later i had a deep groove. thats the only thing i can think of. but we resurfaced the rotors and its been great ever since. used hawk street pads


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks a lot ya'll.... really appreciate. katana you've been hookin it up lately man thanks a million for all your advice. I actually planned to get hawk street pads, you were one of the ppl that told me you were runnin them. heard lots of good things about them period.
yeah man i got the brake job done at a good year tire store (i've done it myself but circumstances prevented me from doing so this time) and they aren't taking responsiblility for the fact that my brakes are bad yet they cannot tell me why they are bad... anyways I got them to put on new parts for me if I bought them at cost... well there rotors are $60 a piece which I'd never buy especially when LIU can get brembo xdrilled and slotted for $130 a set...they can put those on for me for free, i'm not touching their product.


----------

